# New here



## mtswampfox (Jun 10, 2019)

Need to vent right from the get go. Bought a honda eu 2200 when they first came out. Soon after received notice of recall. Called dealer but he had no repair parts. Have called other dealers who would do the repair but no parts. Been going on now for a while several months. Any one else in this boat? Hurricane season is here and no working gen set. Thanks for listening


----------



## missoulapaint (Jul 3, 2020)

So frustrating!!! I am so sorry! I don't have much advice, just sorry it happened
www.missoulahousepainter.com


----------

